# Tog-Along  Android App for managing your POIs



## MikeH (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello,

I`ve written an Android app specially for managing POIs.

Its called *Tog-Along* and you can download the free version from here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tog.along&hl=en

Its really easy to use, can hold thousands of POI`s (unlike Google Maps!) and automatically places any photos on the map where you took them. 
So, to quickly mark a POI, all you have to do is take a photo!

You can also create markers and load and save POIs (as Autoroute CSV file format*) to your Android phone or tablet.

No complicated procedure to import POI files, just:
1, Put the Autoroute csv file in the "Download" folder of your device*
2, In the Tog-Along "Places" menu, tap "Load", select the file and that`s it! 

Easily navigate to a POI or take a peek at the area using Streetview. 
Just center the POI on the map and hold down the appropriate button.

There`s an inbuilt guide and the author (me) is only an email away if you have any questions.

I`m also open to incorporating your ideas so please try it and let me know what you think 

*The full version of the app accepts KML and LOC files as well as incorporating several other enhanced features.


----------



## Tezza (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow...well done you , that looks amazing.....any chance it might be coming to ios though.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks, people might have wondered where I`ve been hiding the last few months, now you know 

iOS is a possibility in the future. The software I use to write apps is only for Android and PC at the moment but they are constantly reviewing iOS compatibility. When that happens, my app will also be for iOS.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Tezza (Feb 21, 2014)

I will look forward to it...i wasnt being polite..it really does look like a useful bit of kit.And i cant imagine the work that went into it.A little bit envious to...wish i had the ability to create something like that.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Thanks, people might have wondered where I`ve been hiding the last few months, now you know
> 
> iOS is a possibility in the future. The software I use to write apps is only for Android and PC at the moment but they are constantly reviewing iOS compatibility. When that happens, my app will also be for iOS.
> 
> Thanks for asking



just wondering will it work with linux gps drive,i am a bit concerned about sining in to google with e/mail as they may start bombarding me with junk,but well done.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have installed it, it will be a few weeks before I try it out but it looks impressive so I will upgrade to the paid version if it works as good as it looks


----------



## MikeH (Feb 21, 2014)

Tezza said:


> I will look forward to it...i wasnt being polite..it really does look like a useful bit of kit.And i cant imagine the work that went into it.A little bit envious to...wish i had the ability to create something like that.



I`ve enjoyed writing it, even though its taken much longer than I wanted. Let`s hope that I can make the iOS version soon!



trevskoda said:


> just wondering will it work with linux gps drive,i am a bit concerned about sining in to google with e/mail as they may start bombarding me with junk,but well done.



Thanks, its only for Android devices at the moment. You don`t need to sign in to anywhere to use my app. 



tezza33 said:


> I have installed it, it will be a few weeks before I try it out but it looks impressive so I will upgrade to the paid version if it works as good as it looks



Thanks for installing it. The full version looks even better and has more features


----------



## anjou (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Mike and well done, you must of put a lot of time into this,you should ask admin to push it for you ! I have downloaded and put it on my S3, will have a play tomorrow as the wine on Saturday night seems to do funny things to you !


----------



## BillyPants (Feb 22, 2014)

Mike this looks amazing. Is there any possibility of converting TmTom POI's to work on it and vice versa?


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2014)

BillyPants said:


> Mike this looks amazing. Is there any possibility of converting TmTom POI's to work on it and vice versa?



If you mean the Wildcamping POIs, just use the Autoroute CSV file.

I have thought about being able to use TomTom files but I think I have it well covered with the formats (CSV, KML and LOC) already incorporated.

Is there a special reason you want to use TomTom files?


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi.  Could you add. Pay stop overs, places where motor homes are welcome for a reasonable. Fee


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2014)

molly 2 said:


> Hi.  Could you add. Pay stop overs, places where motor homes are welcome for a reasonable. Fee



Hi molly,  You can add POI files that you have downloaded or create and save your own.

Heres`s a video of the full version and the main principles apply also to the free version:

Tog-Along Introduction - YouTube


----------



## and123wills (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi mike, i downloaded your app but i only see a grid no map ?


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2014)

and123wills said:


> Hi mike, i downloaded your app but i only see a grid no map ?



Hi, Do you have internet connection on? The maps are downloaded as you need them.


----------



## BillyPants (Feb 23, 2014)

HI
I already have hundreds of wild camping spots that I've found over the years as POI's in my TomTom. I've also got laundrettes, sources of fresh water and LPG outlets so to be able to use those in an app too would be cool. It's not necessary, I just like 'interoperability'.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 23, 2014)

BillyPants said:


> HI
> I already have hundreds of wild camping spots that I've found over the years as POI's in my TomTom. I've also got laundrettes, sources of fresh water and LPG outlets so to be able to use those in an app too would be cool. It's not necessary, I just like 'interoperability'.



Hi Billy,

I`ve looked into using TomTom ov2 file format but unfortunately it appears to have very strict limitations on its use. 
For instance, no-one is (legally) allowed to use it unless it is within a TomTom program. (http://www.tomtom.com/lib/doc/ttnavsdk3_manual.pdf page 5)

Is there a way to export your POIs within TomTom to another format such as CSV or KML?

Another option would be to convert your POIs using a service such as GPSbabel (GPSBabel: convert, upload, download data from GPS and Map programs)

I hope that helps.


----------



## BillyPants (Feb 23, 2014)

It does mike cheers, I'll look in it


----------



## deckboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi

I'm not great with GPS stuff, but when I load the App there is no map, which is what I usually see in a GPS thing.

Also, where is the guide please?

Thanks


----------



## MikeH (Feb 23, 2014)

deckboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm not great with GPS stuff, but when I load the App there is no map, which is what I usually see in a GPS thing.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

The phone or tablet will load the map from the internet as it's needed,  so make sure you have an internet connection,  either Wi-Fi or mobile data (3g).

When the app starts,  there is a menu on the right with an item that says Guide.  If you tap that,  you will get the guide in your browser.  Again,  make sure you have internet connection. 

Also,  you can hold the options button (the one at the bottom,  furthest right), to return to the menu with the guide.

Here's a shortcut to the guide which you can view on any browser: Tog-Along Guide


----------



## deckboy (Feb 24, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Hi,
> 
> The phone or tablet will load the map from the internet as it's needed,  so make sure you have an internet connection,  either Wi-Fi or mobile data (3g).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply.

I am trying it out at home and have a strong WiFi connection, but still no map loads, just stays with the grid screen and cross in the centre.

When it offers to open Streetview or Google Maps, that's OK, but no "general" map of where I am on opening.

Can I take it then, that in normal circumstances it only works when it has a mobile phone connection or is in range of WiFi?

Thanks again.


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi,

I've got the same problem in that there's no map only a grid.
Wifi is on and google maps loads OK with my current location so 'm not sure what the problem is?

Does it use google maps only?
Be great if it could use an offline map app for areas when there is 3G connection.


----------



## Oak (Feb 24, 2014)

Same here, tried it on my Xperia Z1 and Samsung Tab 3, no map just grid with POIs and current position?
cheers
Ian


----------



## MikeH (Feb 24, 2014)

I used OpenStreetMap for the maps which are a free, downloadable source of map tiles. I could have used Google maps but they have limitations on their use and charge a fee, or block access if you access them so many times.

The way OSM should work is that whenever you want to view a map for a particular area, it is downloaded automatically to your device. If its downloaded once, you don`t need to download it again, so the app can then be used without internet.
Its a very commonly used method and source of map tiles and it not downloading is stumping me for now, but if you can bear with me I`ll work on it today and continue until its fixed.

Are other people having success with the maps?


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 24, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I used OpenStreetMap for the maps which are a free, downloadable source of map tiles. I could have used Google maps but they have limitations on their use and charge a fee, or block access if you access them so many times.
> 
> The way OSM should work is that whenever you want to view a map for a particular area, it is downloaded automatically to your device. If its downloaded once, you don`t need to download it again, so the app can then be used without internet.
> Its a very commonly used method and source of map tiles and it not downloading is stumping me for now, but if you can bear with me I`ll work on it today and continue until its fixed.
> ...



Oooops, that'll be why then, I haven't got OSM installed!!
Apologies for being a chump!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 24, 2014)

Clummzie said:


> Oooops, that'll be why then, I haven't got OSM installed!!
> Apologies for being a chump!



You`re not a chump  You don`t need to install OSM or anything else. Everything "should" be automatic.

I think I`ve found the cause and I`m working on it now.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 24, 2014)

It would appear that the source of maps that I used has blocked access, not just to my app but to many others.

So, I`ve just changed my app to use a different source and it should be ready to download in the next hour or two.

If you`ve already installed Tog-Along, just accept the upgrade request when it arrives, that`s all you need to do.

A bonus is that this new map source loads quicker than the old one and the maps look better in my opinion.


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 25, 2014)

Works a treat now, thanks.

I installed OSM and downloaded a couple of free maps.
Does it use those maps already on the device or does it require a data connection?


----------



## Oak (Feb 25, 2014)

Very good job Mike, excellent app!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 25, 2014)

Clummzie said:


> Works a treat now, thanks.
> 
> I installed OSM and downloaded a couple of free maps.
> Does it use those maps already on the device or does it require a data connection?



Great  Though when you say you installed OSM and a coupe of free maps, that isn`t necessary.

If you don`t already have the map on your device, my app downloads it. Then if you need that map again, it looks on your device for it.

A future version of my app may have the option to use completely offline maps.


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 25, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Great  Though when you say you installed OSM and a coupe of free maps, that isn`t necessary.
> 
> If you don`t already have the map on your device, my app downloads it. Then if you need that map again, it looks on your device for it.
> 
> A future version of my app may have the option to use completely offline maps.



I thought I have a look at OSM anyway as it was free!
Great work and thanks again as I was never really sure how to load up the forum POIs on my phone, other than Google Earth which wasn't really an option on 3G.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Feb 26, 2014)

I have lots of poi in my TomTom,  which converter, free,  would you recommend to change my files over? 

Got the paid app in my phone now and it's great with the klm files I have.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 26, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> I have lots of pay in my TomTom,  which converter, free,  would you recommend to change my files over?
> 
> Got the paid app in my phone now and it's great with the klm files I have.



GPSBabel is free and very good for converting formats. 

Glad to hear you got the paid version. I`m working on more features for it - next up is a filter option so you can list those for example, near a toilet or only in Kent.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for that,  will get on to it when I get back home. 

Looks like sat navs and dash cams have had their day,  I have both on my phones and tablet.  Just a matter of time now.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 26, 2014)

I recently bought a Samsung Tab 3 (on a whim - only went to have a look and I'm not enamoured with Apple's heavy-handed drive everything through iTunes - I feel like I'm being forced when as a consumer I should not have to do this - so Android I went then).

Firstly - I hope I made the right purchase!  I know it hasn't got inbuilt 3G/4G but there are Hotspots or the option of a Separate WiFi contract thingy - so thought It might be a better gadget than a £400 iPad with it all built in for less money.

Figured the Samsung could be used to stream some TV or films off the Web if we wished to have something to watch in an evening instead of a TV or a DVD player as well as giving us a 10" screen for emails and web browsing etc.

Anyway.......

One of the things I was wondering was if I'd be able to download and use the WildCamping POI's on it without resorting to Google Earth.

Would I be correct in thinking that Tog-Along would be ideal for this? (note I haven't gone through the link as I'm on a laptop at the mo and not the Samsung so havent see it properly yet!)

G.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 26, 2014)

GRWXJR said:


> One of the things I was wondering was if I'd be able to download and use the WildCamping POI's on it without resorting to Google Earth.
> 
> Would I be correct in thinking that Tog-Along would be ideal for this? (note I haven't gone through the link as I'm on a laptop at the mo and not the Samsung so havent see it properly yet!)
> 
> G.



Yes, it`s purpose made for exactly that.

The free version can make use of the Autoroute POIs, while the paid version can also use KML and LOC files (if you fancy a bit of geocaching).

Here`s the link again if you would like to try the free version: Tog-Along


----------



## Derby Donkey (Feb 26, 2014)

Autoroute POI's? How do I get these please?


----------



## ournev (Feb 26, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks Mike,
Just downloaded and installed on my tablet and it is intuitive with a fast response.
I am looking forward to using the free version in earnest and if it is as good as it appears to be at first sight I will certainly be getting the paid for version.
:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 26, 2014)

GRWXJR said:


> I know it hasn't got inbuilt 3G/4G but there are Hotspots or the option of a Separate WiFi contract thingy



If you've got an Android phone you should be able to 'tether' the tablet to it using the phone's 3G as a hotspot.
I do it when we're camping as I can hardly read my phone!


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 26, 2014)

In response to the above post I would say that you do not need an Android phone to tether / hotspot thingy to an Android tablet if my Samsung tablet is anythjng to go by cos it uses my iphone as a hotspot without quibble.  I'm not techie so can only guess that means an Android tablet will tether to any smartphone?

Anyway..... I just downloaded Mikes App and so far it looks to be VERY cool and handy!

I will admit the newness of the tablet and the fact that I am not the greatest meant that it took me a bit of a think To get Mikes 2 point to get POI to work and it took me a few more steps than that though! 

After downloading the POI zip file into Downloads it woukd Not open.  So I had to download an Unzip App.  Still no files to load from Mikes new App menu so another think.

Worked out cos when you unzip the CSV files you need are in a subfolder in Downloads not directly in Downloads folder.  So you need to move them from thr Autoroute subfolder up into the  main Downloads folder.  Then the App can find them and upload them and TA DAAAH!

Then do back and delete all the files you just downloaded and unzipped from WC cos you dont need them cluttering up the storage space anymore in your 
Download folder.

My brief play so far suggests its a great App.  Lets you navigate to POI,s and view them in street view and all sorts of cool stuff.

Only glitch so far (apart from my tech skills limitations) is that on loading the App told me thst it cant find a camera on my device - so I cant take a pic and have it pegged to the  location.  Dunno how to get around that - it did say something about settings but I didnt understand it.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 27, 2014)

GRWXJR said:


> you do not need an Android phone to tether / hotspot thingy to an Android tablet



Yes, correct. Internet is internet wherever/whatever supplies it. 



GRWXJR said:


> After downloading the POI zip file into Downloads it woukd Not open.



The Wildcamping zip file, as you know, contains several different formats, and we only need one so the way I do it is to download the POI file onto my Windows PC, then unzip it, go into the unzipped folder and copy just the one file to my phone. Of course, you can do it the way you mention but its a bit fiddly.



GRWXJR said:


> Only glitch so far (apart from my tech skills limitations) is that on loading the App told me thst it cant find a camera on my device - so I cant take a pic and have it pegged to the  location.  Dunno how to get around that - it did say something about settings but I didnt understand it.



If its a brand new phone, or for whatever reason you haven`t ever taken a photo with it yet, the app thinks it doesn`t have a camera. Once a photo is taken that message should go away. Let me know if it doesn`t.


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 27, 2014)

I wasn't suggesting that you 'needed' an Android phone to use Mike's app.

Just that if you're tablet doesn't have 3/4G connectivity you can always tether it to your mobile phone (I assumed, wrongly, Android as the tablet is) in the absence of wifi.

I guess you could use Windows/Blackberry as well an iPhone.

Sorry for the confusion.

Mike, is there any way to 'force' your app to use downloaded OSM maps rather than connecting and downloading when needed?
That would be great when there's no coverage.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 27, 2014)

Clummzie said:


> Mike, is there any way to 'force' your app to use downloaded OSM maps rather than connecting and downloading when needed?
> That would be great when there's no coverage.



Yes, it already does that. The app will use maps that are already on your device before trying to download them. So, if you`ve found a way of pre-loading MapquestOSM maps you don`t need to be online at all.

For the paid version I`m working on having a selection of map types, including offline, available.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought of that and took a pic but it still puts the same msg up.

Coukd it be that as my tablet is set up to store pics on the sd card not the tablet memory that this is the issue (total shot in the dark btw- no actual knowledge used or implied haha)?


----------



## MikeH (Feb 27, 2014)

GRWXJR said:


> I thought of that and took a pic but it still puts the same msg up.
> 
> Coukd it be that as my tablet is set up to store pics on the sd card not the tablet memory that this is the issue (total shot in the dark btw- no actual knowledge used or implied haha)?



I`m working on a fix for this. I have it working fine on my three different Android devices but I want to give it a thorough testing before sending out an update.


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 27, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Yes, it already does that. The app will use maps that are already on your device before trying to download them. So, if you`ve found a way of pre-loading MapquestOSM maps you don`t need to be online at all.
> 
> For the paid version I`m working on having a selection of map types, including offline, available.



Doesn't seem to be working like that for me.

I've downloaded the maps for Wales in OSM, Tog Along (offline) just shows the grid.
Have doubled checked just now (I'm not connected) , OSM shows maps but not TA.

I'm on 4.4.2.

It's no big deal as I can pre-load maps at home before setting off on a trip


----------



## MikeH (Feb 27, 2014)

Clummzie said:


> Doesn't seem to be working like that for me.
> 
> I've downloaded the maps for Wales in OSM, Tog Along (offline) just shows the grid.
> Have doubled checked just now (I'm not connected) , OSM shows maps but not TA.
> ...



I`m curious how you are downloading the maps. "OSM" or OpenStreetMap, is the name of the community project that creates maps, rather than a particular kind of map.

When I want to pre-load maps, I use a Windows program called Mobile Atlas Creator. Its quite a technical program so I can`t detail how to use it here.

How are you doing it?


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 27, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I`m curious how you are downloading the maps. "OSM" or OpenStreetMap, is the name of the community project that creates maps, rather than a particular kind of map.
> 
> When I want to pre-load maps, I use a Windows program called Mobile Atlas Creator. Its quite a technical program so I can`t detail how to use it here.
> 
> How are you doing it?



The app is called OSMAnd (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.osmand&hl=en_GB).
It allows you download 10 free maps.

I assumed OSM = Open Street Map 

The maps are *.obf files sat on the internal SD card


----------



## MikeH (Feb 27, 2014)

Clummzie said:


> The app is called OSMAnd (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.osmand&hl=en_GB).
> It allows you download 10 free maps.
> 
> I assumed OSM = Open Street Map
> ...



Aha, Tog-Along uses a different format, that`s why it doesn`t see your obf files.


----------



## Clummzie (Feb 27, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Aha, Tog-Along uses a different format, that`s why it doesn`t see your obf files.



Hehe, see I told you I was a chump!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 27, 2014)

An update should be available shortly that attends to the camera problem some devices have been experiencing.

The loading of "broken" CSV POI files has also been improved.

Thanks for letting me know about snags


----------



## Derby Donkey (Mar 1, 2014)

Not having much luck with any files apart from klm ones,  any ideas?


----------



## MikeH (Mar 3, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> Not having much luck with any files apart from klm ones,  any ideas?



Can you explain a bit more?

If your unzipped poi files are in the download folder you should be able to open and use them.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Mar 3, 2014)

The autoroute csv files,  but I see now what has happened. 
I downloaded and unzipped them on the tablet and although they are in 'downloads' they have been captured in there in Polaris. 
Any ideas apart from using lappy to enter them?  That's what I did for the klm files and they are fine.


----------



## Andy75 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the app.  All up and working OK on Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 4, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> The autoroute csv files,  but I see now what has happened.
> I downloaded and unzipped them on the tablet and although they are in 'downloads' they have been captured in there in Polaris.
> Any ideas apart from using lappy to enter them?  That's what I did for the klm files and they are fine.



I`m sorry, I don`t understand.

Only csv files are compatible with the free version.

If you are using the paid version, exactly the same process is used to load kml and loc files.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Mar 4, 2014)

Paid version. I loaded the kml files at home via laptop but tried to download and unzip csv files directly to the tablet.  When I looked in 'downloads' they are there but 'inside' Polaris and although it finds them it cannot read them.  
Will try again next time I am home.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 4, 2014)

Derby Donkey said:


> Paid version. I loaded the kml files at home via laptop but tried to download and unzip csv files directly to the tablet.  When I looked in 'downloads' they are there but 'inside' Polaris and although it finds them it cannot read them.
> Will try again next time I am home.



Ok, you`ll have to tell me what Polaris is as I haven`t come across that term in this context.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 24, 2014)

I`m working on getting offline maps working in my app, Tog-Along. 

Currently, it has three different styles of maps to choose from and needs an internet connection the first time they are accessed. 

Maps that have been viewed will still be there when you have no internet.


  

Pictured is the full version with colour coding and several other nifty extra features.


----------



## Sjoberg (Mar 25, 2014)

This is good Mike! i tried the free one for a minute or so, but instead of go for convert my .Kml to csv it was easier to go for the + right away.
Offline maps would be absolutely fantastic for me! 
We have 3g in sweden () and it is okay,, but not everywere and sometimes we swedish people travels abroad and then we get the problem with roaming. 
So for me and many of my swedish motorhome-fellows, an offline app that can show an kml-file with the closest ones on a map, connection to the app-navigator (sygic in my case) is very good,, with offline maps it will be a jackpot!

Best of luck with offline maps // Jocke


----------



## MikeH (Mar 25, 2014)

Thats great, thanks for getting the full version 

I have offline maps working on my system so it won't be long now before its available for download.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 28, 2014)

The new version, with offline maps is available to download now - Tog-Along+

Here`s a  selection of maps to download - unzip the .map file to the download folder of your Android device.

and here`s the updated Tog-Along Guide

I hope you enjoy this new feature


----------



## Sjoberg (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Mike, i have now dowload sweden and playing around. 
Do you have a suggestion for a good offline navigator-app that cooperates good with Tog?
I run Sygic and when i use Tog along+ and choose "navigate to" i can choose sygic but when by the time sygic wakes up it seems to have forgotten why i fired sygic up. Maybe some setting thats not right.

When i choose "Maps" as navigator it works fine, but still i want an offline navigator app to do the job.

Your app looks great Mike, i still have some learning to do, specially around the photos. For now i have only been playing around with my Kml-file.

Best regards Jocke


----------



## MikeH (Mar 30, 2014)

Sjoberg said:


> ...
> Do you have a suggestion for a good offline navigator-app that cooperates good with Tog?
> ...



Yes, stay tuned, I have something planned for the next version that will help with navigation


----------



## Sjoberg (Mar 30, 2014)

Excellent, i will stay tuned.


----------



## Andy75 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah, I will have to try the new version - we were away in Scotland the past week, and tog-along was invaluable.  Only thing I have to watch out for is that if the phone locks itself whilst the app is running, it generally locks the phone up for about 5 or 6 minutes when trying to unlock the screen again.  Usually quicker to just pop the battery and restart the hard way :/


----------



## theredman (Apr 1, 2014)

*iOS*

Hi Mike
Just wondered if there was any news on an iOS version ?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 1, 2014)

theredman said:


> Hi Mike
> Just wondered if there was any news on an iOS version ?



Sorry, no, not at the moment.

Once I`ve got the Android version to where I like it, I`ll look at developing the whole thing for iOS. 

At the moment I`m adding a feature that will help with navigation, hopefully it`ll be ready for the end of the week.

I think that`ll be as far as I go with major additions, so after that point, I`ll take a serious look at writing for iOS


----------



## MikeH (Apr 4, 2014)

The latest version is available - now with route planning! Tog-Along+ v1.7

You can create routes whilst you have internet connection and save them for later when offline.

The track files take very little space, much less than the equivalent kml file.

Also loads kml routes from Google Maps, Earth etc.

You can even create a track as you drive along. So, for example,  if you venture somewhere new, you can record your journey and use it to find your way back.


----------



## Sjoberg (Apr 7, 2014)

Hallo again Mike, one thing i am thinking about is what can be the difference in my navigators? 
When i choose to go to a place by hold the tog-icon i get to choose between Sygig or maps and one other thats called Eniro. 
Maps takes the task with honor but my offline-navigators seems to forget why they got started. I am curious of why. 
It could be my phone (catb15) that is the problem or me.. so i must ask if someone else get Tog to cooperate with Sygig or some other offline navigator?

I must look inte the tracks option, usually i dont know were i will go when i wake up in the morning in my motorhome, but it could be fun to look at the track afterwards. 

best regards Jocke


----------



## MikeH (Apr 7, 2014)

I dont have Sygic but it could be that it doesnt understand the command to open at a specific coordinate, as Google Maps does. Really, that option is just for Google Maps, I never envisaged people would use it with other nav type apps.

Im still developing the tracks so what it does now, although it works, is quite basic.


P.s. Ive also started to research writing Tog-Along for iOS. Its going to take some time but its a definite possibility.


----------



## Sjoberg (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay, but I like the app anyway! 
Nice job Mike, i could not have done it better myself.. definitely not. 

Best regards Jocke


----------



## MikeH (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks 

I keep thinking "I'll just add ....... and that'll be it" but then I get another idea and it goes on and on.

All last weekend I spent researching iOS too. Good thing I enjoy writing code!


----------



## Tezza (Apr 7, 2014)

Good....still waiting for iOS app lol


----------



## MikeH (Apr 7, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Good....still waiting for iOS app lol



Patience


----------



## Sky (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for a great app Mike. I played around with the free version for a while and found it pretty good. 

However, I'm more than impressed with the latest paid version.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 18, 2014)

Latest version is compatible with Sygic. 

I'll upload it after the holidays. 

Been busy setting up my new Mac so I can start work on the iOS version.


----------



## Sjoberg (Apr 18, 2014)

Excellent mike! :cheers::heart:

Best regards Jocke.


----------



## Sjoberg (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi again Mike, i noticed that you use bmp-icons on the map to show different kind of places.
Do you know what kind of bmp that is the best choice?  size and resolution, 8-24 bit and those kind of things.

Maybe i worry to much but i have had a big battle with bitmaps in my garmin so i ask just to see if the wheel is already invented . 

best regards jocke


----------



## MikeH (Apr 19, 2014)

You can use any size and resolution of bmp ,  obviously bigger uses more screen and more memory,  but in my app there isn't a limit. 

The built in bmp for the default marker is 32*32 pixels and anything you use is displayed actual size. I think most that you will find online are 20*20 so that seems a good size if you are making your own. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Sjoberg (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 19, 2014)

I found the pois and bmps at HOME :: GarminPOI.co.uk to be very useful,  though not for you in Sweden Jocke.  You will be able to use the bmps though.


----------



## sillysuzy (Apr 22, 2014)

*help*

Hi have downloaded your full version app trying to get Autoroute file to open on app, I have it downloaded onto my Nexus tablet but not too sure what I am suppose to do, are you able to help.I have managed to download and instal POIs on my TOMTOM so have some level of IT understanding. Thanks


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Suzy, 

If you unzip the csv or kml file and put it into the default download folder (/mnt/sdcard/downloads) you should see it appear in the Load Places menu.

Edit: typos


----------



## sillysuzy (Apr 22, 2014)

*Still help*

Hi I am sorry to be so dumb, can you give  more info if possible about how to get csv file after unzipping  into the download file on the app Thanks


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2014)

Suzy, 

Tap the Controls icon (at the bottom, far right) to show the menus.

Where it says Places and underneath is Load, tap there and youll get the Load places menu. You should see your poi file listed. Tap on its name e.g. Wildcamping and it will load the pois.

There is a video in the Google Play Store for the free version that might explain it better than I have here.

Also, feel free to use the email link in the app to contact me for support questions.


----------



## GRWXJR (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi.

I loaded the App and managed to load the WC POI's shortly after it was posted, but only got the chance tovuse it this weekend, with the first chance we have had since tinkering with the van since xmas to get a couple of days out.

With my Samsung Tab3 tethered to my phone for mobile wifi,  I used the samsung tablet as a giant satnav using Tog-Along to guide me to an overnight stop in the Forest of Dean.

It worked really, really well.  Good map detail, good clear directions and visuals and accuracy.  Made using the POI a piece of cake.

Great App based on this one try... but seeing as I'd not used it before and loaded it weeks ago so forgit anything I ever knew about it suggests its pretty easy to drive as well as actually doing the job nicely.   In fact the toughest bit was sussing downloading and using the POI on it..... but well worth the effort in my experience.

I hope to get to try it out some more soon... confident already though that its a useful nice App!

Cheers! 

G.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 24, 2014)

I`ve made a few icons so you can tell the different types of WC POIs apart.


This is a feature of Tog-Along+ so whether they work in other apps I`ve no idea.

View attachment AC.bmp View attachment AF.bmp View attachment CR.bmp View attachment CR-LR.bmp View attachment CR-OR.bmp View attachment CU.bmp View attachment LR.bmp View attachment LR-CR.bmp View attachment LR-OR.bmp View attachment LU.bmp View attachment LU-CU.bmp View attachment OR.bmp View attachment OU.bmp View attachment PH.bmp View attachment WS.bmp View attachment WS-WT.bmp View attachment WT.bmp


Click here to download a zip file containing all of the icons then unzip and copy to the same folder as your POI files.


The next time you open the Wildcamping POI file, they`ll appear on the map with each type of POI getting its own type of icon.


----------



## 48pop (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Mike,

May be something specific to my device but on open of the app, it goes to landscape mode, then locks up the device completely.....needs a battery pull to restore.

(galaxy S4 running Android 4.3)

Gerry


----------



## MikeH (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Gerry,

Sorry to hear that. I`ll look into your phone spec and see if theres something there upsetting it.

Do you get an error message at all? Do you have a lot of photos in your phone?

Looking at my stats, I see there are a handful of other Galaxy S4 users with the app installed so it doesnt appear to be a compatibility issue.


----------



## 48pop (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Mike,

yep, lots of photos !

No error message, puts a slim bar across the top of the  (landscape) screen then nothing.

Cheers
Gerry


----------



## MikeH (Apr 25, 2014)

Gerry,

It might not have crashed but be loading in your photos - if there are a lot it could take a while. On my Nexus 7 it takes about 15 seconds to load 100 photos so multiply that by however many you have to get an idea of how long it will take.

The full version has an indicator to say where its up to with loading and lets you continue with some tasks (same for loading pois) but the free one doesnt, it just gets on with loading and makes you wait.

A way around this wait is to temporarily move some of your photos to another folder, then in the app, change the folder that Tog-Along uses for photos.

You can move them back or better still just keep say 1-200 in the default photo folder.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 30, 2014)

Next update, available this afternoon, gives the option to load (or not) the photos when first opening the app.

You can choose to load the photos later, or not load them at all,  with this option unselected (which is the default).

Tog - Along+ will stay locked to the orientation in use at the start, landscape or portrait, regardless if you have a phone or a tablet.

It is now fully compliant with Google requirements for tablet compatibility. There are a few more little additions and improvements too.

Here`s the link:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tog.along.plus



I`m away on holiday from Friday 2nd to Wednesday 7th May so may not be able to answer any support questions, it all depends if I can get a wifi connection.


----------



## antiqueman (May 10, 2014)

*Camera*

Hi Mike and all members

still having fun playing with your app all seems very technical and clever to me and would probably upgrade once I have learnt it a bit more.
I am having a problem when tapping and holding the photo button its almost like it is slow to react but when it does work I then get message "complete action using" then I have to scrool down to the camera app and select it, then it says always or just once so I select always,
then a box opens saying "clear default app settings by going to settings>applications manager> all" at this stage I get lost but if I press ok the camera opens. the problem is I have to go through this process evertime.

tried 2 different phones samsung s2 and samsung s3 same result

I am useless with computers and phones so wondered what I am doing wrong. I know there are lots of clever people out there
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## MikeH (May 10, 2014)

Hi, 

The requester to choose the camera app should only appear once, the first time you use that feature providing you tap "Always" instead of "Just once". The next requester shouldn't even appear, does it happen every time? Is it happening for anyone else? 

I'll double check this on Monday when I get back to work. 

Thanks for bringing it to my attention


----------



## antiqueman (May 10, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Hi,
> 
> The requester to choose the camera app should only appear once, the first time you use that feature providing you tap "Always" instead of "Just once". The next requester shouldn't even appear, does it happen every time? Is it happening for anyone else?
> 
> ...



thanks for prompt reply. It happens everytime with both the phones I have tried.
I am just getting son to try it on an s4, will report back also I see you keep updating the app, how do I get it to update or do I have to reinstall?

Paul


----------



## MikeH (May 10, 2014)

No problem,  Paul. I checked it on my Nexus 7 full version and it works as expected. I think I know whats causing the requesters so,  if I get time tomorrow, I'll see if I can fix it then. 

To update automatically, open the play store app and search for Tog-Along. You'll see a tick box to switch on auto update.


----------



## antiqueman (May 10, 2014)

great :dance:Thanks a lot

Ok Tried it on new s4 and same problem if its of any help


----------



## MikeH (May 11, 2014)

Looks like I`ve uploaded a free version that doesn`t work. Sorry about that.

I`m uploading the latest (working!) version now and it will be available in about an hour.


----------



## antiqueman (May 12, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Looks like I`ve uploaded a free version that doesn`t work. Sorry about that.
> 
> I`m uploading the latest (working!) version now and it will be available in about an hour.



don't knock yourself I think what you have done is amazing and of course I will want full do once I can work it. sorry for my compaint if it was one, all I can say is well done houston we don't have a problem.


----------



## MikeH (May 12, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> don't knock yourself I think what you have done is amazing and of course I will want full do once I can work it. sorry for my compaint if it was one, all I can say is well done houston we don't have a problem.



Thanks Paul. I had a look at the camera problem that you found and while I was at it, made a couple of other changes to the free version. Then I accidentally uploaded the wrong version, one I was working on before my holidays that wasnt finished. I replaced it with the proper one as soon as I realised but thought, since Google Play Store has about a 1-2 hour delay when I make any changes, it wise to let people know there was a non-working version available at the time.

So, as for the camera thing, I can`t replicate the problem on my Nexus 7, ZTE Blade or ZTE Kis. When I hold the camera button, the camera app opens - exactly as its meant to. Whats happening with yours, is the operating system doesnt know which app to use when you try to use the camera app - so it asks you. Then you go through the process you mentioned, but, you should only have to do this once. You say "the problem is I have to go through this process every time." and thats what is puzzling me. So I`ll do some research and see if other S2, S4 etc users get the same thing and hopefully find an answer.

Not a complaint at all, I appreciate this kind of feedback, thanks! 


Edit: Managed to replicate it on my ZTE Blade with the full version (uses the same code as the free version to open the camera).

When you get this requester, put a tick in "Use by default for this action", then scroll down and tap the camera option. That should be all you need to do and only once.




I have read that the S2 (and presumably other Samsung phones) has a problem where these settings are not being saved. See the first comment in this link: How to Pick Your Default Apps and Reset Them | Android.AppStorm


----------



## antiqueman (May 12, 2014)

Hi Mike

Phone still not remembering what to use, have taken some screen shots as you can see in the pics I don't have a box to tick in the set as default.
I don't know wether this will be of any help, would be nice to know if anyone else with samsung is having same problem:hammer:


----------



## MikeH (May 12, 2014)

Paul,

Does it work if you do this: Change default program - the comment by Ollie. Maybe this is how you get to the tick box on your S2.


----------



## antiqueman (May 12, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Paul,
> 
> Does it work if you do this: Change default program - the comment by Ollie. Maybe this is how you get to the tick box on your S2.



No as it says no defaults set on the tog-along app as in my previous pic so I cannot clear as nothing to clear, thanks for all your time on this.


----------



## MikeH (May 12, 2014)

This seems common on not just Samsung phones. Have a look at this thread: Keep getting "Complete action using...." - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com

Reply #24 seems to have the answer. If that doesn't work, you could try an app from the play store that does the defaults properly such as https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.anyro.picker. I have no affiliation with this app. It`s been written to overcome this problem and could be a better solution.

I`ll look at coding around this odd Android anomaly for the next version.

You`re welcome


----------



## antiqueman (May 13, 2014)

*test*

Just for information. Well I tried the last ideas and downloaded the anyro app but still no go unfortunately, I can still use tog-along just takes longer


----------



## MikeH (May 13, 2014)

From what I`ve researched, its a quirk of Android but I`ll try to work around it in the next version.


----------



## Yogihughes (May 29, 2014)

Mike, did you have to change the download folder on your Nexus to download files?
I am not tech savvy and am having problems trying to load .kml files????
I have purchased the full app ( 1.9 ).


----------



## Yogihughes (May 31, 2014)

Anybody know if this Tog-Along app is still working or not?
I downloaded the paid version and am having problems trying to put POIS' onto my Nexus.
I have e-mailed MikeH and asked for assistance on here but have had no reply.
Knowing that I can always use the POIS' through Google Earth is a comfort but I did think that I could use Tog-Along for off-line map use as a back-up.
Oh well, not to worry!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry for my late reply, I just got back from a weekend away and had no internet.

You can use the default folder (called Downloads) then change it in the options if you prefer to store POIs elsewhere.

Have you unzipped them? Once you`ve done that, they should appear in the "Places... Load" menu.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 21, 2014)

Some good news...


The software that I use to write apps will be supporting iOS in the not too distant future. The company say they are aiming for the end of this year. Tog-Along for iOS will follow as soon as possible after that.


Version 2 is in final testing. New features include:

People - keep informed of the whereabouts of your people. Built in messaging, automatic follow mode, all passcode secure and easy to use.

Places - load POIs within a certain distance of an area. For example, show all wildcamping spots within 10 miles of Edinburgh.

Share location - send your location via email, text etc. An easy way to contribute new spots to POI admin.

As well as lots of little background tweaks to make Tog-Along+ run smoother and more efficiently.


You can find the most recent version (1.9) here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tog.along.plus&hl=en


----------



## MikeH (Jun 26, 2014)

I`m releasing version 2 a little early, so I can give more time to the Wild Camping app.

It should be available this evening, here`s the link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tog.along.plus&hl=en

As always, I appreciate any feedback.

Thanks in advance


----------

